# Equal alternative to UAD Lexicon reverb?



## valexnerfarious (Jan 2, 2015)

Just looking for some plugin alternatives...


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 2, 2015)

http://www.relab.dk/


----------



## wst3 (Jan 2, 2015)

Equal? None that I can think of...

Different, but just as cool? I'd suggest checking out the Exponential Audio plug-ins, I think they sound gorgeous. The Valhalla plug-ins sound nearly as gorgeous, and they are a lot more reasonably priced<G>! 

In my studio I can not really hear the difference, but in a well designed, well equipped studio there is some extra magic in the EA plugs.

Relab and Aether are developers that have really nice sounding reverbs that can sound very "Lexicon-like". Especially Relab.

If I did not own the UA Lexi I really don't know which one(s) I'd get. I am getting Valhalla Vintage soon, but not for Lexi like sounds so much as it is just a really cool sounding character reverb.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 2, 2015)

Or use the digital connection of a Lexicon MPX-1 into your DAW, save those CPU cycles for tasks a PC do better.
Used they go for around 200 USD.

But if you want tails only, plug ins are good at that, they can treat the sound afterwards due to the natural latency.

MPX-1 has excellent ER's and the 480L/460L Inverse algo's as well.

I do agree about the ReLab developers though.
They have much more detail for guys really wanting to customize and edit in depth.

Or you could go with a typical Tail. 
Tail Off, Tail Short, Tail Long, Tail On....yawn....yawn..


----------



## Vin (Jan 2, 2015)

ValhallaVintageVerb.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 3, 2015)

So your looking for a UA Lexicon 224 alternative ?

I would say Lexicon Native, not sure if you can still make the sale price on that or not.
I am happy with Vahalla Vintage Verb (they just added more algorithms as well), don't let the price fool you.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 17, 2015)

Just used Valhalla at a friends studio and what an impressive Native Reverb.
I wish this guy would port his excellent algo knowledge onto an ADSP Chip for a multi channel FX unit in desktop pedal or series 500.
Strymon has an ADSP reverb pedal for guitar that is shockingly good. Needs more editable parameters though.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 17, 2015)

Every time I see Valhalla my head reads vanilla. Lol.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 17, 2015)

Already exists, well sort of.
http://www.analoguehaven.com/valhalladsp/hallsofvalhalla/



chimuelo said:


> Just used Valhalla at a friends studio and what an impressive Native Reverb.
> I wish this guy would port his excellent algo knowledge onto an ADSP Chip for a multi channel FX unit in desktop pedal or series 500.
> Strymon has an ADSP reverb pedal for guitar that is shockingly good. Needs more editable parameters though.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 17, 2015)

Wow.
Just finished reading about this guy and found out the company he worked for years back was bought by Analog Devices. Hence Scope DSP UAD Neo Vent and countless others.
Your link was great. Thanks brotha' man A.
Been studying Modular Grid.
Didnt realize what Ive been missing.

The DSP plug in chips is where Valhalla dude got his start.
His bio says he spent a long time manufactuting DSP atoms making car engine sounds.
Great stuff.
I might end up with an 8 voice Code from Studio Electronics to avoid patching but FX 500 stuff and Euro stuff has definately got me stoked.

Cheerz


----------



## Rctec (Sep 18, 2015)

Chimuelo, I know it's a bit naughty on a forum about VSTs...and high-jacking a reverb thread on top of it, but we at RCP have gone on a frenzy of Euro-rack stuff recently. JunkieXL is mainly to blame, but the build quality and sound are so great if you know where to look, and Shawn at AH is great to deal with. Right now, real hardware is very much our inspiration... Not that I throwing Zebra or th UAD stuff out...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey Hans, great to see you here. Casey Dowdell, who founded Bricasti, mentioned once why they weren't porting the Bricasti M7 algorithms as a VST or AU. There was so much math going into the machines that it would literally take up all the resources of a DAW and therefore impractical. The Bricasti M7 is a bit like a standalone computer. 

That said, personally I like using Valhalla using Den's custom patches for instrument busses - its a light enough footprint - and wash it lightly with Lexicon PCM native as glue. The combination offers enough complexity and depth without mud.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello Mr Z,

Andre and Frederick recently added a hardware forum as well now, please come on by and say hello :
http://vi-control.net/community/forums/gear-talk-forum.103/



Rctec said:


> Chimuelo, I know it's a bit naughty on a forum about VSTs...and high-jacking a reverb thread on top of it, but we at RCP have gone on a frenzy of Euro-rack stuff recently. JunkieXL is mainly to blame, but the build quality and sound are so great if you know where to look, and Shawn at AH is great to deal with. Right now, real hardware is very much our inspiration... Not that I throwing Zebra or th UAD stuff out...




Frederick, a nifty engineers trick is to run different reverbs into each other. Resulting in some really dense spaces. Ulrich Schnauss for example does this masterfully creating his shoegaze sound.

Best,
James



Frederick Russ said:


> Hey Hans, great to see you here. Casey Dowdell, who founded Bricasti, mentioned once why they weren't porting the Bricasti M7 algorithms as a VST or AU. There was so much math going into the machines that it would literally take up all the resources of a DAW and therefore impractical. The Bricasti M7 is a bit like a standalone computer.
> 
> That said, personally I like using Valhalla using Den's custom patches for instrument busses - its a light enough footprint - and wash it lightly with Lexicon PCM native as glue. The combination offers enough complexity and depth without mud.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 20, 2015)

Frederick Russ said:


> That said, personally I like using Valhalla using Den's custom patches for instrument busses - its a light enough footprint - and wash it lightly with Lexicon PCM native as glue. The combination offers enough complexity and depth without mud.



What patches are those?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 20, 2015)

gsilbers, check out http://vi-control.net/community/thr...ts-about-the-reverb.42231/page-3#post-3835398 or PM Den directly.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 21, 2015)

Den's patches are now included in the latest Vahalla updates as well. fyi.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 21, 2015)

thanks guys!


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 22, 2015)

Patchpool also has some very good Valhalla patches, there donationware.
http://www.patchpool.de/fxmix.html


----------

